# Hello from Scotland



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright Guys and Girls.

I've been reading the forum for a while and decided it was about time I joined. I'm 21 had surgery on my shoulder for the second time in September so my training has been on and off with injury. Looking to get into it properly this time with a good diet etc.

I'm 5"9 and about 70kg, built like the side of a fiver at the moment so when I can I'll be looking to put on a good bit of muscle so that when someone looks at me from the side I don't look like a strand of hair floating about in the air.

Thanks in advance for any info I receive in future threads.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

welcome mate?, what part of scotland you from?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

hi mate -and with a name like that i hope your a women


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

on the subject of haggis, I'd take black pudding any day of the week lol


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> on the subject of haggis, I'd take black pudding any day of the week lol


Haha I know mate was struggling for a username and that was the best bad one I came up with. I'm from Edinburgh as well ha.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome mate

Paisley here... Name gives my sins away.


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

husky said:


> hi mate -and with a name like that i hope your a women


Haha I know mate it's a shocker. Cheers


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Paisleylad said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Paisley here... Name gives my sins away.


Thanks mate. You knew to the forum as well?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

SexyHaggis said:


> Haha I know mate was struggling for a username and that was the best bad one I came up with. *I'm from Edinburgh as well ha*.


It's a small world lol, you joined up to a gym yet?


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> It's a small world lol, you joined up to a gym yet?


Haha I know, my work pay for an Edinburgh leisure membership at the moment so just using that until I get into a proper routine and decide I want to join somewhere a bit better. Ideal for me just now with just getting back into it. Where do you train?


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

SexyHaggis said:


> Thanks mate. You knew to the forum as well?


Yip new i am mate...a mere virgin.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

SexyHaggis said:


> Haha I know, my work pay for an Edinburgh leisure membership at the moment so just using that until I get into a proper routine and decide I want to join somewhere a bit better. Ideal for me just now with just getting back into it. Where do you train?


can't complain at that mate - free gym membership through work...bonus! Training at pure gym at the minute


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> can't complain at that mate - free gym membership through work...bonus! Training at pure gym at the minute


Ah right not bad, that the one at ocean terminal? What is it like there? Any good?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah ocean terminal, train at the one at lauriston place & gorgie as well sometimes, but mainly OT. It does the job perfectly mate, no complaints at all unless you train after 7pm then it's a nightmare trying to get a bench or that lol


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

That's alright then. Haha I can imagine mate always looks busy when I pass it, seemed to have a lot of equipment from what I could see when walking past it. Cheers for the welcome mate might have to hassle you down the line for anything I can't find on here haha. That probably won't be much though to be fair. :thumbup1:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the forum :thumb:


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

ducky699 said:


> welcome to the forum :thumb:


Cheers mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jammy1 said:


> Welcome mate


Thanks mate!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh FFS, not another from Edinburgh :lol:


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Super_G said:


> Oh FFS, not another from Edinburgh :lol:


Haha certainly is mate. I was going to ask where you were from, but the 'location' kind of gives it away haha.:cool:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

SexyHaggis said:


> Haha certainly is mate. I was going to ask where you were from, but the 'location' kind of gives it away haha.:cool:


It does say Glasgow but erm, it lacks the detailed info of the rich side...

Whit rich side I hear you ask :lol: welcome to UKM mate... Mon the hibees...


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Super_G said:


> It does say Glasgow but erm, it lacks the detailed info of the rich side...
> 
> Whit rich side I hear you ask :lol: welcome to UKM mate... Mon the *h****s*...


Haha thanks mate. Hibs :nono: :laugh: swearing gets censored out on here i think mate haha.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

SexyHaggis said:


> Haha thanks mate. Hibs :nono: :laugh: swearing gets censored out on here i think mate haha.


It's alright mate, im a jags fan anyway.... Still better than the jam tarts :lol:


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Super_G said:


> It's alright mate, im a jags fan anyway.... Still better than the jam tarts :lol:


Not going to argue with you on that one mate haha


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

SexyHaggis said:


> Haha I know mate was struggling for a username and that was the best bad one I came up with. I'm from Edinburgh as well ha.


I am Edinburgh born and bred. Live in Cardiff now though. Nice to meet you, and welcome to UKM!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol. welcome in pal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& change that avi ffs


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Another fellow Edinburger

Funny thing is I also get an Edinburgh lesuire pass free from work

Oh and......................

Mon The Gorgie!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I am Edinburgh born and bred. Live in Cardiff now though. Nice to meet you, and welcome to UKM!


Where in Edinburgh were you brought up?


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I PMed you


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Didn't think there was many people at all from Scotland on here. Ayrshire for me. Welcome to ukm mate


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I am Edinburgh born and bred. Live in Cardiff now though. Nice to meet you, and welcome to UKM!


Thanks very much. Well you aren't missing much in Edinburgh anyway thats for sure!


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> & change that avi ffs


Haha cheers mate, you not a fan of Barca?


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Another fellow Edinburger
> 
> Funny thing is I also get an Edinburgh lesuire pass free from work
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, can't whack it! Saves me plenty money a year anyway not ahving to fork out for a gym membership!

Haha not been very good times for us lately! :thumbdown:


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes! Seems like there is a good bunch of people on here. :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi from Scotland too  @grant hunter I lived in Ayrshire for years, somewhere deep in the Irivine Valley


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

All of the Scottish folk are on now! There will be a Scottish thread starting soon haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

SexyHaggis said:


> Cheers mate, can't whack it! Saves me plenty money a year anyway not ahving to fork out for a gym membership!
> 
> Haha not been very good times for us lately! :thumbdown:


Its possible we work in the same place!

when I start driving I will be training out at the ratho climbing centre got a brilliant gym out there and never very busy

Tell me about it man I have a season ticket its been painful!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Its possible we work in the same place!
> 
> when I start driving I will be training out at the ratho climbing centre got a brilliant gym out there and never very busy
> 
> Tell me about it man I have a season ticket its been painful!


I love Ratho - I climb at Boulders here in Cardiff...just doesnt compare!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I love Ratho - I climb at Boulders here in Cardiff...just doesnt compare!


Its a really good gym there eh 4 or 5 power racks and plenty free weights there even better its free for me lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hate Ratho mostly because Im scared of heights and I did do a few climbing sessions at Ratho but I found that I was still scared I just was able to cope a little better. Gave it up thankfully


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> I hate Ratho mostly because Im scared of heights and I did do a few climbing sessions at Ratho but I found that I was still scared I just was able to cope a little better. Gave it up thankfully


It has a good gym there though mate easy the best Edinburgh leisure gym ive ever been in just a shame its out the way a bit although maybe thats better as its never that busy lol


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Its possible we work in the same place!
> 
> when I start driving I will be training out at the ratho climbing centre got a brilliant gym out there and never very busy
> 
> Tell me about it man I have a season ticket its been painful!


Haha we could do mate. How many posts is it till you can PM?

Never been to that gym before or the climbing centre for that matter. Need to take a trip out there at some point though. I'm like @phoenix1980 though... Sh*t scared of heights!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

SexyHaggis said:


> Haha we could do mate. How many posts is it till you can PM?
> 
> Never been to that gym before or the climbing centre for that matter. Need to take a trip out there at some point though. I'm like @phoenix1980 though... Sh*t scared of heights!!


Not to sure mate

Haha you dont have to climb up to get to the gym you know


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Not to sure mate
> 
> Haha you dont have to climb up to get to the gym you know


Haha that's no good then was hoping I'd be full of adrenaline by the time I got to the gym!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> Hi from Scotland too  @grant hunter I lived in Ayrshire for years, somewhere deep in the Irivine Valley


 I stayed in darvel now I stay in kilmarnock. Originally from Glasgow though so well traveled


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Darvel I know of that place I living in Hurlford for years , went to Loundoun Academy


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Where are you based now?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

never realised there were so many member from edinburgh on here

small world


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya mate, another from Edinburgh here 

No football chat though please, urgh!! :nono:

There used to be a load of us on here from Scotland, most of whom compete, plus their partners, but most of them don't post anymore. Shame, we were close to taking over..... 

The banter was way better back then too


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Didn't think there was many people at all from Scotland on here. Ayrshire for me. Welcome to ukm mate


didnt think so either, wigtownshire for me, welcome to the forum mate


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

kev d said:


> didnt think so either, wigtownshire for me, welcome to the forum mate


I have heard of most places......but, Wigtownshire??? That has to be made up?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Unite The Clans!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

so with all the scottish members gathered in this thread, i think it's safe to say we all love Still Game? 

not sure if they show it in england/wales/ireland though....if they do surely it must include subtitles! lol


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Paisley here... Name gives my sins away.


Renfrew is worse m8 lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Still game is brilliant!

Lager boaby!

Shut yer hole ya dick


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to UK-M mate, I'm from Glasgow.


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> I have heard of most places......but, Wigtownshire??? That has to be made up?


am laughing at this mate, its the middle of nowhere,its an area that god forgot,haha, southwest scotland, am still laughing,haha


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

kev d said:


> am laughing at this mate, its the middle of nowhere,its an area that god forgot,haha, southwest scotland, am still laughing,haha


Everyday is a school day. When I stayed in darvel, moving from Glasgow I thought I had went back in time moving to a little village.

And still game is quality. Don't know if its still on not seen it in ages......and suggestions??


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Super_G said:


> Whit rich side I hear you ask :lol: welcome to UKM mate... Mon the hibees...


 Less of that nonsense you. Can't have the wee team getting talked about on here!

Welcome mate!


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Less of that nonsense you. Can't have the wee team getting talked about on here!
> 
> Welcome mate!


Thanks mate! Didn't expect this to end up being 5 pages long with Still Game being mentioned anyway haha.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

If I haven't said it already, welcome to the forum, at least you're not English.

(I'm Welsh :thumb: )


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

kev d said:


> didnt think so either, wigtownshire for me, welcome to the forum mate





Zara-Leoni said:


> Hiya mate, another from Edinburgh here
> 
> No football chat though please, urgh!! :nono:
> 
> ...





Delboy GLA said:


> Welcome to UK-M mate, I'm from Glasgow.





Magnum26 said:


> If I haven't said it already, welcome to the forum, at least you're not English.
> 
> (I'm Welsh :thumb: )


Thanks for the welcomes! :thumbup1:


----------



## Haggis91 (Mar 25, 2013)

SeanB said:


> Welcome, another Scot here! Way up in the Highlands


Thanks mate. Good to hear from another noob :beer:


----------

